# First bike in a while - Trek Domane 2.0 vs 2.3?



## brianweb (May 13, 2013)

Long story short - getting older, getting heavier - need to get in better shape.

A few years back I was riding maybe 20 to 30 miles a week and even completed a century ride. My dad went through a mid-life crisis so to speak and got himself a custom made Independent Fabricator $$$$$$$ bike. And I got his previous bike which was originally a stock Lemond Wayzata, however he upgraded a lot of the components to make it a pretty decent bike. However it is still a 10+ year old bike with almost 10 year old component technology. He is also a bit shorter than me so I think the bike is one size (2cmm) too small.

With all that being said - I am in the market for a new bike. Originally my wife wanted me to keep it to $1,000 but there is a little wiggle room there.

There is a LBS right near my house that I have taken my existing bike to for service and have built up a pretty good relationship with. I went in the other day to start looking and they brought out a Giant Defy and Trek Domane for me to try out. Now at first I was going to be kind of an anti-trek snob . . . but I really did like the Domane. I thought the whole iso-speed decoupled seat tube was a gimmick but I actually think I could tell the difference. Maybe it is all marketing BS, but the softer ride and more upright frame seemed to fit my needs as a casual rider that wants to start upping my miles . . . however I am not going to be signing up for any races anytime soon if ever.

So the 2.0 will put me back about $1,300 (+plus I am guessing another $200 by the time I get pedals and a few other things). I think the 2.3 is going to be another $300-$400 or so to get me up to 105 components.

My decision point comes down to this - get the 2.0 right now and start the season off with a bang OR wait a few months and save up more money for the 2.3.

My internet research on Tiagara vs 105 doesn't help. Seems half the world is "You will barely be able to tell the difference, save your money" vs "Better to spend a little more now, otherwise it will cost you much more to upgrade later."

I will also throw in a question - am I completely going down the wrong path with a Domane? Is there some other brand I should consider? My LBS is primarily a Trek shop so most likely that will mean me driving around a bit more to find another shop if I should be considering another bike altogether.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

brianweb said:


> Long story short - getting older, getting heavier - need to get in better shape.
> 
> A few years back I was riding maybe 20 to 30 miles a week and even completed a century ride. My dad went through a mid-life crisis so to speak and got himself a custom made Independent Fabricator $$$$$$$ bike. And I got his previous bike which was originally a stock Lemond Wayzata, however he upgraded a lot of the components to make it a pretty decent bike. However it is still a 10+ year old bike with almost 10 year old component technology. He is also a bit shorter than me so I think the bike is one size (2cmm) too small.
> 
> ...


I'm the wrong person for Trek discussions ( I can't stand Trek ), but I like Tiagra better than 105. 105 feels cheap and crappy to me. All of that dead space in the inner lever throw makes me think of Microshift.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Given your intended uses/ goals, cycling experiences and budget, I think you're on the right path looking at relaxed geo/ endurance bikes like the Defy and Domane. 

That said, in order to make a better buying decision, I do think it's in your best interest to branch out and give other shops, brands and models a chance. As an example, you went into this shop thinking anti-Trek and walked out liking the Domane. I've experienced similar.

That's not to say that the Domane isn't right for you. You may well end up going back to it after testing others, but at least then you'll know that (for you) it's the best out there.

Re: Tiagra versus 105, save your money and go with Tiagra. IME it's on a par with Shimano's previous 105 (5600). As far as buying up now (to 105) avoiding the upgrade later, all it would require are new shifters (~$200). 

Since a drive train is wearable, I say get a Tiagra equipped bike now, run it "as is" for a couple of years (or more), _then_ consider the upgrade. Even then, save for the under bar tape derailleur cable routing, I doubt you'd see much (if any) difference.

Lastly, find a shop that emphasizes the importance of fit and test rides. IMO both matter more than the Tiagra versus 105 debate - and a good fit will contribute more to your riding pleasure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2012)

brianweb said:


> Long story short - getting older, getting heavier - need to get in better shape.
> 
> A few years back I was riding maybe 20 to 30 miles a week and even completed a century ride. My dad went through a mid-life crisis so to speak and got himself a custom made Independent Fabricator $$$$$$$ bike. And I got his previous bike which was originally a stock Lemond Wayzata, however he upgraded a lot of the components to make it a pretty decent bike. However it is still a 10+ year old bike with almost 10 year old component technology. He is also a bit shorter than me so I think the bike is one size (2cmm) too small.
> 
> ...


Brian, 

Which one did you decide on? 
I am in the process of getting a new bike, and I have looked at Specialized, Trek and Giant. The Domane fits like a glove, minor adjustments, however I am stuck on Tiagra or 105 for 
components.

Let me know,


Mel


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet! Year old thread necro!

105 is moving to a redesign and 11-speed in the next few months. At this point, I'd wait to see what the 2015 lineup looks like for Trek. It might be different price points, different components, different paint, etc. But at a minimum they'll move to the new 105 (5800) and get more trickle down technology from Ultegra.


----------

